# Round 2 for Bacon



## ab canuck (Aug 11, 2018)

Well we just got home from a mini holiday, Time off is in short supply these days. So next day home we pulled the bacon from the brine rinsed and hung to dry to put into the smokehouse. 63# belonging to us our kids and a friend of the wife from our pigs we raised for last fall.  The wife made the brine and talked me into using the low salt version of pops brine. Our first go was a tad salty for us. But in hindsight after eating it with a meal it was just right. 






 After 20hrs smoke with 2 AMNPS trays using cherry BBQ delite pellets (Hard to get A-MAZE-N pellets here lately) It turned out Ok. Doing this again I would have went with original brine no low salt. 





 Thanks for looking.


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2018)

Charlie I would say thats a lot a Bacon. LIKES
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

Bacon looks really good from my vantage point. Good Eats right there.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Braz (Aug 11, 2018)

That looks good. Did you smoke 20 hours straight through or over two days? I smoked my recent batch for 12 hours and on first sample it was good but now I think it should have gone longer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2018)

Well I bet that will be some good tasting bacon, the only thing I don't get is why are the pieces so un-uniform.
They seem to be chopped into a bunch of little irregular sized piece's. That may work but I would think you would want the pieces about the same size so they cure in about the same time. And also absorb the smoke at the same rate. But that is just how I make my bacon, yours may turn out very good!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 13, 2018)

Al your right there. It was the way they were cut for wrapping, I got home in time to break down the animals but left to go back to work. The wife and kids wrapped everything the next day. I got to deal with the aftermath lol. we usually cut the bellies in half and wrap them.


----------

